
Implementing Human-Like Intuition Mechanism in Artificial Intelligence - anacleto
http://arxiv.org/abs/1106.5917
======
kordless
There was an article a year ago or so about a theory around giving AI
emotional responses, which was a separate process than that running the neural
network. I can't remember what it was called.

I wish my phone had more empathy for me.

